# Criccieth car park new 2M height barrier



## philgb (Jun 21, 2017)

Criccieth main car park set back from the sea front is not a wild camping spot but many from all over Europe stay the odd night. Many vans park up for the day as well, as it is an ideal parking area. This week Gwynedd council erected a 2M high barrier across the entrance, you can just squeeze a van past the barrier for now!
I asked a council employee why the height barrier, he replied a few weeks ago the car park was full of campers and motorhomes that stayed all week, some motorists complained, this is the result.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 21, 2017)

philgb said:


> Criccieth main car park set back from the sea front is not a wild camping spot but many from all over Europe stay the odd night. Many vans park up for the day as well, as it is an ideal parking area. This week Gwynedd council erected a 2M high barrier across the entrance, you can just squeeze a van past the barrier for now!
> I asked a council employee why the height barrier, he replied a few weeks ago the car park was full of campers and motorhomes that stayed all week, some motorists complained, this is the result.
> View attachment 54780



Familiar story... sadly.... 

abuse it and lose it, thin end of the wedge I suspect.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 21, 2017)

We were there for 3 sodden nights, this time last year. Torrential rain meant that  we needed hard standing. The place was deserted.

   We shopped ,ate and drank locally. Alas never again..
There's a POI on the roadside,about ½ mile to the east. It was scruffy, steep and crowded,with random human turds dotted around.
Well keep a welcome in the hillsides?
Uh huh.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 22, 2017)

I would say that this just goes to show that we need "aire" sites. As the council put up no camping signs and barriers it just squashes everyone into less and less spaces. If there were more places there would be less vans... apart from the most popular, but then why not make a reasonable charge??


----------

